
Apple Files Anti-Theft Device Patent Based on Movement and Accelerometer Data - DocFeind
http://hothardware.com/News/Apple-Files-AntiTheft-Device-Patent-Based-on-Movement-and-Accelerometer-Data/
======
Shivetya
So if you run from the mugger it goes off? I guess that might be useful too.

